# Lovenox injection Training



## littlebitt00 (May 11, 2010)

Our Cardiologists are questioning how to bill for patient Lovenox self-injection training performed in the office by a nurse.  The patient then visits with a mid-level provider in the office.  Can any one provide me with the appropriate code(s) to use in this case?  Your expertise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 10marty (May 28, 2010)

In order to answer your question what is a mid-level provider?

MJ


----------

